# powerbelt replacement



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

After this gun season I decided that i want to start looking for a different muzzleloader bullet. I have been shooting powerbelts for years and overall have been content. I have had better than acceptable accuracy and have never lost a deer shot with one. Actually, out of about a dozen or so deer only two went more than 30 yards. The problem I have run into is excessive fragmentation and being very critical when it comes to velocity and bullet performance. I want to stay with a non sabot round out of a matter of convenience(or laziness?) Have started to research the Hornady FPB and the new Federal copper premium muzzleloader bullets. Was just wondering if anyone has shot either of these and if so, what the performance was like.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The Federal bullets are already gaining a reputation for being poor penetrators. Their design looks like that would be true.

The FPB also looks problematic in that I bet the jackets are thin so they can be easily loaded. I can image a relatively soft core for the same reason and the big concave area on the underside removes a lot of mass from the mid section. Based on their design, they look like they would fragment easily.

I have no personal experience with either of them. This is just a preliminary observation.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Barnes 300gr solid copper.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

ezbite said:


> Barnes 300gr solid copper.


+1

Very good results from these, entry/exit wounds are impressive.

http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/components/muzzleloader/expander-mz-2/


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Have heard good things about the Barnes but am still leaning toward going with a non sabot bullet. May look into the Thor.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i did try the hornady bullet but just didnt seem to group well for my gun.

for years i have shot lightfield sabots through a hastings barrell with great results but i had never had good success with muzzleloader bullets, then i found out lightfield makes a 50 caliber sabot. i have used it for about 5 years with great success so much so i dont even use my remington 1100 with a hastings barrell anymore... i never was much for taking 150 yard shots but after putting about a 100 rounds through my cva wolf with the lightfield sabots and about 115 grains of 777 i have no problem taking that shot now. i have taken 7 deer with this setup over the last 5 years and the longest tracking job i have had to make is about 50 yards with 3 of the deer just dropping immediately.

they usually come in a 15 pack with a starter tool included so the tip of the bullet is not deformed the starter also fits a standard cva ramrod


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Another vote for Barnes....that is what I am hunting with and they are great performers.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been hunting with Barnes for many years out of various guns.

When you look for a full bore easy loading bullet you will sacrifice the performance available, both ballistically and terminally with a good bullet with a sabot


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When I got my first in-line ML, a Traditions, I went with the same load my BIL did out of his Traditions. This included Powerbelt bullets. Well, once I really started shooting the rifle I discovered the the PB's didn't group worth beans out of my gun. I finally hit on the Hornady XTP sabots in 245g. Different guns can like different ammo! It can be an expense discovering which ammo your ML likes, which brings me to the following point. 

I also shoot an air rifle, and I found a company that sells a "variety" pack of pellets, all different manufacturers in different grain weights, so you can find the pellet that your air gun really likes. I wonder when someone in the muzzle loader community will do the same with bullets! Hey entrepreneurs! Here's an idea!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Roundballs shoot pretty good and are cheaper.180 grain Holds around 1100 fps at 100 yards with 120 grains pyrodex.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Over the years, I have found 3 sabots that work very well:

Barnes Red Hots in 250 grain
TC Shockwave in 250grain
Hornady XTP in 245grain

With 2 - 50 grain pyrodex Pellets

All out of a CVA Accura 50 cal


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

SB2 said:


> Over the years, I have found 3 sabots that work very well:
> 
> Barnes Red Hots in 250 grain
> TC Shockwave in 250grain
> ...


Any of these are good choices.


----------

